# So, effect pedals anyone?



## ~secret~ (Mar 24, 2011)

Recently I've realised how awesome these can be when used right. So I was wondering, what pedals do you think are essential to a guitarist? Which pedals are crap, and which ones can you do without?

Call me boring, but to me the most essential pedal I have is an EQ pedal. It was amazing the first time I set it up and heard the tones I was getting. Anything apart from that is just for entertainment purposes. My favourite one has to be the harmoniser + swell. It makes every solo sound like it came from heaven~

There's also the wah I barely use. Meh.


----------



## Lyxen (Mar 24, 2011)

eq pedal i don't know....
I have a line 6 amp with effects. I enjoy the reverb, tremolo, and some slap back with the tape echo
With the styles Ive been working with these effects are essential. Surf and rockabilly. Not to much effects are used, check out the possibilities in my sig.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Mar 24, 2011)

As far as what's essential, it definitely depends on the type of music and the player's style.

Personally, I need a Tube Screamer, a compressor occasionally, a smart harmony, an occasional flange, delay and reverb. There's a few other FX I use from time to time, but these are my main ones. I used to have a 10 band EQ pedal but I never used it with my current rig so I sold it.

Luckily for me, I model all of these FX, so I don't have to buy pedals. Gotta love the firmware updates for my Spider Valve mkII, each one adds 28 more FX.


----------



## SimpleFox (Apr 25, 2011)

I think the most essential type of pedal would be the distortion pedal. It's true that most amps will have a preset setting for distortion, but I like having the power to mess with it and get it to the right levels (some amps can do this though). Also, there are many different types of distortion featured in pedals, like bluesy sounds, heavier sounds, you name it. 

Then, kinda of less important but always fun to have, are delay pedals and wah-wah's. Personally, I prefer analog delay over digital, just because I like the way it sounds better. And I usually roll MXR pedals. I think they have a generally good quality and are relatively simple to use.


----------



## Tissemand (Apr 28, 2011)

The most essential pedal is a multipedal for people that are too lazy to get real pedals! :3

I've got a Boss GT-3 and it sounds amazuuuuuuuuuring.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Apr 28, 2011)

I've got a digi multi effect which honestly does the vast majority of sounds I'm after. Only notable exception is a good octave fuzz, but I suppose that can be hard to model. I'm thinking about getting a dano French toast if I ever find it essential.

Otherwise when I'm traveling I've got amplitude on my iPad. Sounds damn good for a device that can do just about fucking everything BEFORE being an effects processor.


----------

